# RZR 800 with 34.5 Outlaw 2 build



## AJsRZR

Figured I would start a thread to show what I'm building. 

Started life as a stock 2012 800 S. 

It had the engine rebuilt about 4 months ago with a hot rods pinned and welded crank, high compression pistons, DMC dual exhaust, pcv, tuned by alba racing, running 112 octane race gas. 

I have rebuilt the transmission and transfer case. Welded the center drive.
And I am running an HPD rear differential case. I had Jason from hawk engineering do the install of the case itself. 

I always seem to forget to take pictures. But I will try to take some of current progress. 

My goal is to have everything be reliable while turning 34.5 outlaw tires..... A lofty goal I realize. But I have a pretty good plan I think.


----------



## chrisd11

sounds awesome waiting for some pics


----------



## AJsRZR

Here are some from the xp 1000 differential install.


----------



## AJsRZR

Brace I made for the steering rack bracket. And reinforcement washers for the a arm pivots.


----------



## AJsRZR

I picked up a nice set of used Highlifter forward high clearance a-arms. And a set of walker Evans 900XP shocks. I moved the brackets outward on the a arms to accommodate the longer shock. Maximum cv angle at full droop is 28 degrees.


----------



## NMKawierider

AJsRZR said:


> I picked up a nice set of used Highlifter forward high clearance a-arms. And a set of walker Evans 900XP shocks. I moved the brackets outward on the a arms to accommodate the longer shock. Maximum cv angle at full droop is 28 degrees.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------
> 
> It says I can't post any more pictures. Anyone know how I can fix that?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------
> 
> Ok I purchased a membership. But it still won't let me post more photos.
> 
> It's pretty stupid to try to post a build thread if I can't post more then a few photos.


 You only have so many attachments it will allow you to upload and store on the server but links to photos are unlimited so you should do what most of the rest of us have done and open a photobucket account, upload your photos there and past the IMG links here. They will display in the post.


----------



## AJsRZR

I am running super ATV rear offset high clearance a-arms. I cut off the upper shock brackets and made my own to move the mounting point up. Maximum CV angle in the rear at full droop is 30 degrees. Since I'm running Rhino axles front and rear I shouldn't have any issues at those angles. According to super ATV I can run 36 degrees max, and 32 sustained with Rhino axles. So I should be well in the safe zone.


Here is some pics. I still have a lot of work to do on the rear bracket.







---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

Made a tow hook for the front. 


This is before welding,



---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

Got the tires yesterday. 

Little comparison shot,





Got them mounted up last night at my buddies shop,


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Looking good. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## adamwedge

Hells yeah, coming along nicely. Nice job on the 1k diff.


----------



## Mac102004

Those tires are bad ***.


----------



## AJsRZR

Got the front diff bracket welded up and painted today.






Rackzilla steering rack,





Installed the front a-arms, along with new ball joints and super dave's bushings. I also greased up the heims on the end of the shocks and installed them.


----------



## Polaris425

can't wait to see it finished!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## AJsRZR

Thanks guys. It's been a fun project so far. 

I'm waiting for the gear lift hubs to show up now. Once they get here its just a matter of assembling everything.


----------



## AJsRZR

I finished up the rear shock bracket yesterday and painted it. So I installed that tonight. 














Probably wont be much more progress for several days. The gear lift hubs shipped out Friday, so they won't be here until Wednesday or Thursday I'm guessing.


----------



## Lsu524

Any updates?


----------



## AJsRZR

Just a little update. I got the UTV solutions gear lift hubs. I took some pictures of them on the bench. Beer can is for size reference. 


















And the new high capacity radiator showed up,








Got a bunch of work to do now!!


----------



## Polaris425

Freakin awesome. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## AJsRZR

Got the hubs all mounted up.




















And I got the radiator mounted.


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

Looking good. I cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## AJsRZR

Made a bunch of progress today. I don't have pictures of everything I have done. I started on this project about 6 months ago. But a while back I chopped the cage 4" and had it powder coated. I ordered a SSV stereo and rear speaker add on. I also had my brother in law who runs a body shop paint and clear coat all the plastic white. I picked up a set of front 900 XP flares. I bought a tusk canvas top and a rear screen. I also bought a 4' red LED whipzilla whip. I have modified the bed and rear bumper to make changing spark plugs easier, and make mud removal when washing a snap. I bought 2 14" axle straps to keep hooked to my front and rear shackles so they will always be up out of the mud and easy to access when I do get stuck. I made my own snorkel setup. I ran 2.5" PVC directly from the throttle body up to a K&N filter with a waterproof outerwears wrap. I ran 2" CPVC for the belt intake an exhaust, and put waterproof outerwear wraps on them also. For the fuel tank vent I ran the vent line through a filter, then into the belt exhaust. The crankcase vent line goes over to the engine intake. And the trans, transfer case, ear end, and front diff all were routed high on the frame, with Can-Am style bellows on the ends. The power commander was mounted inside a waterproof pelican case that is mounted on the front side of the bed between the seats. I also used dielectic grease on all the connections as I reassembled everything. I also used never seize, or grease on literally everything I could so nothing will get corroded or stuck together making future repair work easy. 


Anyway, on to the progress pics,


----------



## Mudforce

Wow! Bad ***!


----------



## AJsRZR

I'm really happy with how it is turning out. I can't wait until some warm weather so I can take it out for a good test ride!


----------



## DangerRanger13

that looks killer..would be cool to see it beside a stocker for size comparison, but it looks like a monster. hopefully she holds together for you


----------



## AJsRZR

That's a good idea. Ill snap a pic of it beside a stock 800 rzr tomorrow.


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

that is one sick rzr 800 man. makes me want to get one and do the same thing to it.


----------



## AJsRZR

Finally got some pictures of it next to a mostly stock 800. Both RZR's have had the cages chopped 4".


















And here is one more. It evens dwarfs an XP 1000 with 30" Roctanes!!!


----------



## Mudforce

That's sweet!! What's involved in a cage chop? Been thinking of doing mine too!


----------



## AJsRZR

I should have taken pictures. But basically cut out the section where the seat belt bracket is, and then heat and bend everything back together. I slugged the inside of the joint to keep it as strong as possible. Then just tig weld everything back together. I also weld the seat belt bracket back across the joint to further strengthen it, and give you a place to bolt the seat belt hanger to. Some people skip that because they use harnesses and don't want them there.


----------



## Mudforce

Cool thanks! I'm in the process of starting doors for mine, might take me awhile but the savings will be worth it! My little 570!


----------



## AJsRZR

Sweet! Good luck with the doors. They are nice to have that's for sure.


----------



## DangerRanger13

that 800 looks crazy compared to the stock one and even the xp.. nice job


----------



## Mac102004

Looks sick man, nice work.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

You've built a monster. Very nice. Do those hubs work like a gear reduction or what? I've only seen them on one other bike but I didn't get a chance to ask him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: Sick!!!!


----------



## AJsRZR

Yeap. They have a built in 1.4:1 gear reduction. Works out to a little over 30% reduction. Plus by being at the end of the drive train it should take a lot of stress off of everything like axles, differentials, etc. I'm hoping by having them, and all the other heavy duty parts breakage will be kept to a minimum.


----------



## artate78

Nice build. Do you have any ride time on it ? Just wondering how the gear boxes are holding up? I am wanting a set.


----------



## AJsRZR

I took it out through some big snow drifts last weekend. But no mud yet. I'm going to river run in texas in march. That will probably be the first real test.


----------



## artate78

Me and a few of the Guys I ride with have busted a few of the stock 800 hubs. Me and one other guy went with the fire ball Hubs. I am running 5" outlast with 32" terms he is running 5" outlast with 34 terms no more hub issues for over a year now.


----------



## hursteric

sweet ride man!!


----------



## AJsRZR

Well we spent the day Sunday at river run in Jacksonville Texas. It was pretty flooded there. But this performed flawlessly. It amazed every in the group how effortlessly it conquered everything. Even the thick peanut butter goop. The 34.5 outlaws pull incredibly hard. I never struggled for power. I ran high most of the time.

All in all I'm really pleased with how it turned out. My brother in law will be taking it back to river run this coming weekend for there "mud nationals event". I won't be able to go unfortunately.


----------

